# After Effects Effekt gesucht!



## eddycool007 (15. Januar 2012)

Hei, 
bin neu hier im Forum und weiß nicht genau ob das hier hin gehört , aber ich würde gerne wissen wie man diesen "wisch"-effekt in After Effects hinbekommt.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3AgcZEKvZE (Guild Wars 2 Trailer)

danke


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2012)

Intro bis ~0:44

Man nimmt eine Flüssigkeit/Untergrund-Kombination, die solch eine Charakteristik hat, wie gezeigte im Video. Es darf nicht nur in großen Tropfen fließen, sondern es muß auch "zerfasern". Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass entweder grobes Papier dazu führt, oder Fließen lassen unter Nutzung von Ventilatoren (oder nem Strohhalm). Dies wird mit der Kamera aufgenommen. Das halte ich für die Basis für den Wischeffekt, *eine bewegte Maske*.

An manchen Stellen werden scheinbar echte Mattepaintings, Aquarallmalereien bzw. Tupfer benutzt, um den Effekt zu verstärken. So mein Eindruck.


mfg chmee


----------



## eddycool007 (15. Januar 2012)

wow,
hätte nicht gedacht das ich so schnell darauf eine Antwort bekomme.
Bin ich also richtig gelandet hier.
Ja du hast recht das klingt plausibel und aufwendig.
Dachte bloß es gibt vielleicht einen passenden (vorgefertigten) Effekt dazu oder einen Hintergrund.

mfg.eddy


----------

